# Ryobi RY40108 Motors & Controller



## Jacobson (Dec 16, 2020)

Has anyone had any experience with these? I have access to two of these was looking to use them as deck motors for a Riding Lawnmower conversion


----------



## Sylence (Aug 24, 2021)

Year and a half later and I'm about to use basically the same motors for my mower deck.








Ryobi Powered Snapper Riding Mower Conversion


I've been collecting parts for about a year and am finally ready to start building. Donor mowers: Snapper SPX 2242 (Pretty standard MTD hydrostatic riding mower from 2015-ish) 3 Ryobi 40V Brushless Push Mowers (2x RY401011 and 1 self-propelled RY401012) The plan: My father-in-law acquired the...




www.diyelectriccar.com





This guy used these motors for his deck and drive motors. His video was posted May 2022.


----------

